# Flea market find



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

How did I do? I found these today and got them for $49. The 78 is intact and I believe it to date to between 1910 and 1925. Its Japanning is at least 90%. 
The 60 1/2 is also in great shape with the only issue(?) being the orange paint. Since I plan to use them it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

You did really well! The 78 alone (complete, in good shape like yours) would easily go for $50-75 or more on ebay. I've seen quite a few of the 60 1/2 in good shape go between $40-50.

Two great planes to add to your arsenal.


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

That 78 is gorgeous. If you don't mind, can I ask how you're dating it? I've got a 78 with the same parts, same pattern cast on the handle and same "B" casting marks as yours. 
About the only info I can find comes from Patrick's Blood and Gore and the Type Study he references. Says the foundry Stanley used from 1899 to 1902 used a "B" mark. That study states that it only applies to the Bailey bench planes, but it seems to me like they'd have all their casting done at the same place in a given time period.


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw somewhere that the pattern on the handle had fish scales prior to 1910 and then changes to a vine pattern. This one has a vine. After 1925 they had a depth adjusting lever for the rear cutter position but not the front. This one does not have a depth adjustment. That is the best I could find.


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Interesting. Part of the reason I like old hand tools: always something cool to learn about the old school.


----------



## Pop Pop (Jul 17, 2011)

http://virginiatoolworks.wordpress.com/for-sale/

I think the top picture shows the fish scale handle of the older model.


----------

